# Tachometer Problem



## carvinusa (Dec 29, 2017)

Recently replaced the tach drive on an IH 384. When sitting in the seat, the drive cable spins anti-clockwise and the gauge registers nothing. When I manually spin the gauge clockwise, it works. The gauge appears to be stock, an Icknield Instruments of Letchworth 3527/4. Installed this replacement tach drive from Michigan "1446059M1 New Tachometer Cable Gearbox". Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the cable came with a gear box? Box might be the wrong design, causing it to spin the wrong direction


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy carvinusa, welcome to the tractor forum.

The part number "1446059M1 New Tachometer Cable Gearbox" is for a Massey Ferguson tractor.

The part number for an IH 384 is 3070504R91. Please do not take my word for it. Check it out on the internet and on ebay. See attached diagram.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

I think you received the wrong drive, reversed


----------



## Summoner1961 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello, I have an IH 384, the tach did not work, once I got it started. Finally got around to fixing it.
Found the part that sixbales mentioned, looks exactly like the one in the picture, same part number, and matched the old broken one. The tach cable spins anti-clockwise. 
Any ideas?
I'll send pictures later today.


----------



## kidgriz4 (Feb 10, 2019)

Summoner1961 said:


> Hello, I have an IH 384, the tach did not work, once I got it started. Finally got around to fixing it.
> Found the part that sixbales mentioned, looks exactly like the one in the picture, same part number, and matched the old broken one. The tach cable spins anti-clockwise.
> Any ideas?
> I'll send pictures later today.


I am having the same trouble. Did you fix yours?


----------



## Summoner1961 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello all,
I purchased the tachometer housing from Complete Tractor. After a few inquiries about the correct direction it should spin, the last reply was 'It will spin in both directions' ????
I seriously doubt that the motor is running in the wrong direction.
I will be able to spend some time today looking in to it, plus adding photos.


----------



## Summoner1961 (Jan 27, 2019)

Finally back! Here are pictures of the old and new(installed) gear housing. 
















The housing are exactly the same.
Does anyone have a 384 with an operational tach, would be nice to see a picture of the gear housing. 
I have pulled out the tachometer and attached a drill to it, going in a clockwise direction, IT WORKS!(one less thing to purchase!)








I am going to pop the plugs off the old one, wondering if the spiral gear is right or left threaded. This would also mean checking the new one, not sure if I could get the plug back on...
I will get back on this


----------



## Summoner1961 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok, interesting find, cleaning off the old tach gear housing, found this number stamped on it








Looked it up and seems to apply to Case/New Holland. Doesn't help much, but looks like someone replaced it before...


----------



## Sylvain Trahan (Dec 5, 2019)

Summoner1961 said:


> Ok, interesting find, cleaning off the old tach gear housing, found this number stamped on it
> View attachment 43661
> 
> Looked it up and seems to apply to Case/New Holland. Doesn't help much, but looks like someone replaced it before...


Hi, where you buy a new housing. ?


----------

